# Cats & windows!



## chestnut cob (28 May 2014)

I think this might be my first ever post in this section of the forum! 

A quick question about cats and windows.  BF has a cat (think she's about 3.5 now). She is an indoor cat (would prefer not to get into a debate about indoor vs outdoor please); when he stays at mine she comes with him and does go in the garden when we're out though she isn't particularly bothered anyway.  She'll mosey around for half an hour but mainly just lies on the step up to the conservatory in the sun, and she will never choose to go out if it is raining.

My question is - how do we stop her from getting out of the upstairs windows?  The downstairs windows are only open when we are in the room anyway so no issues there, plus she can't hurt herself as I only open those which face into the back garden.  At his house, he never opens windows because he is a typically stinky man who doesn't see the point of airing his house   I however am obsessive about having windows open, especially in the summer, so we need to find a compromise.  So how do you prevent your cats from getting out of upstairs windows at night?  The concern is mainly that she will injure herself if she jumps (she doesn't make a particular bid to escape as soon as the windows are open, but she is curious and if it's open will eventually start poking out paws etc) or climbs out.  As she's an indoor cat I suspect she wouldn't have much common sense if she did get out from upstairs.

Would a fly screen over an open window suffice?  Or any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## HashRouge (28 May 2014)

It's funny but I've never even thought about it. Our cats are outdoor cats anyway so it wouldn't be an issue if they did go out through the windows, but they never have, not upstairs or downstairs. One of them came IN through my (second-floor) bedroom window a few times when he was younger by climbing up the trellis but he soon decided it was easier to use the catflap. I'd think a fly screen would do it unless she's a proper escape artist, but others might have better suggestions.


----------



## chestnut cob (28 May 2014)

Thanks - she isn't really a proper escape artist TBH.  I have the kitchen windows open quite often and she has only gone out of one of them once (straight into the garden, which is pretty much cat proof).  She will look, poke paws and head through, but obviously one of us is keeping an eye on her.  At night that isn't possible but I can't spend another summer suffocating because we can't open the windows so have to find a solution.

I suppose the only issue with a fly screen is if she decides it is fair game for scratching in the middle of the night!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 May 2014)

We have hooks on the upstairs windows and the corresponding eye fittings on the window frames. This means that the window can be opened, but not so far that a cat can fit through the gap. Our hooks are quite short as we wanted to prevent our then kitten from falling out, but you could have longer hooks with an adult cat.


----------



## asmp (28 May 2014)

Not sure what is best to use but this reminds of a house cat we looked after for a while who would give me heart attacks because he used to walk from one window, along the ledge and back in the other window (we lived in a first floor flat).  Also fed a cat for a friend who also lived on a first floor - let cat out onto balcony for some fresh air and he must have jumped/fallen off!  He was eventually found after a few days but I felt awful.

I would try fly screens though.


----------



## LittleMonster (28 May 2014)

Not much help as i don't know much about indoor cats, but i had a cat called Mickey and he used to use the front room window as a cat flap 

i'm not joking , watching TV and the curtain used to move like a ghost! then his little black and white head used to pop up underneath! hahah!


----------



## Blackwijet (28 May 2014)

Hi

I have two indoor cats (with acccess to cat proofed garden).  I had exactly the same issue and I hunted the internet and found a company that provide various types of cat screens for windows and doors, so I can now have my bedroom window wide open at night and the furballs are quite safe and unable to throw themselves out!  

I think it was this company   -  www.cataire.co.uk.  Very easy to put together!


----------



## Honey08 (28 May 2014)

Just open them a crack so the cat can't fit through?  Our cats are outdoor cats and that's what we do to stop them bringing dead animals in..


----------



## chestnut cob (28 May 2014)

Honey08 said:



			Just open them a crack so the cat can't fit through?  Our cats are outdoor cats and that's what we do to stop them bringing dead animals in..
		
Click to expand...

It isn't enough for me, especially in summer when it's hot and stifling.  I sleep with windows open in the winter, so in summer I need to have them all open wide.  We've spent the last 18 months sleeping with them open on the crack but it doesn't let enough air in - I feel like I'm suffocating when it's warm.  So need to find a compromise that allows me to have windows wide open, and cat to not fall out and land on her head.  I also like to have windows open to air the house, which needs more than just opening to the crack.


----------



## chestnut cob (28 May 2014)

Blackwijet said:



			Hi

I have two indoor cats (with acccess to cat proofed garden).  I had exactly the same issue and I hunted the internet and found a company that provide various types of cat screens for windows and doors, so I can now have my bedroom window wide open at night and the furballs are quite safe and unable to throw themselves out!  

I think it was this company   -  www.cataire.co.uk.  Very easy to put together!
		
Click to expand...

I have come across these, thanks.  Interesting to see someone who has actually bought them and liked them.  I wondered if they were worth the money but they do look a lot more robust than just a fly screen.


----------



## suestowford (28 May 2014)

I had fly screens for my windows upstairs, this was because a neighbour's cat had dirty habits. He could get up on the extension roof and in through the upstairs windows, and he would poo in my house 
The screens stopped him getting in so I expect they'd work for a cat going the other way also.


----------



## chestnut cob (28 May 2014)

Thanks Sue - how did you fix them onto the windows/ frames?  We are thinking maybe velcro might do the trick...

Eugh to the neighbour's cat, that's vile! :-S


----------



## Jay89 (29 May 2014)

I don't have any tips on windows. But can I name a suggestion? Please if she's not already, get her microchipped. I work in a vets and you'd be amazed how many phone calls I take about lost cats. Quite a few being indoor cats who have escaped, most aren't chipped because they are indoor cats. For the sake of £20ish if you have her chipped and she does escape,you have a much higher chance of being reunited!


----------



## chestnut cob (29 May 2014)

That hadn't even occurred to me but is a good idea, thanks.  BF has lived alone the entire time he's had the cat and he never opens windows so there's no way she could have escaped, but now she goes in and out of my garden, it is definitely worth it.


----------



## tiga71 (29 May 2014)

I have fly screens that I made up. Sent the measurements off to the company and got back a pack with all the bits. Really easy to put together. I have velcro to attach them. Cats have never tried to get out or scratched at them.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 May 2014)

probably a bit to pricey

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kerbl-Tra...748?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item258e49b794

 or 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mothercar...pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Safety_ET&hash=item2ed233e5f4

http://www.flat-cats.co.uk/


----------



## dianchi (30 May 2014)

Silly question probably, cant you just shut your bedroom door and have your window as wide open as you want at night?


----------



## chestnut cob (31 May 2014)

dianchi said:



			Silly question probably, cant you just shut your bedroom door and have your window as wide open as you want at night?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.  Because she's an indoor cat that means she can be on her own for periods of the day, and we don't feel it's fair to make her stay on her own all night too.  Plus she squeals and yells if you shut her out!  TBF I don't know anyone with cats who are happy to be shut out... IME cats see a closed door as a challenge!  Occasionally she goes in the conservatory at night but we don't really like shutting her away, it's nicer if she can have company.  So we have to find a compromise.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (1 June 2014)

My indoor cats have always accepted being shut out of certain rooms. You and your BF have to remember that you are in charge, not the cat  If you've inadvertently made a rod for your own back why not get her a little kitty friend? I'm afraid I don't believe in keeping a single animals of any species, cats, dogs, horses or whatever. They should be free to associate with others of their own species.

What do you do with the cat when you go on holiday? I've got an image of her dragging along a little case in the airport!!


----------



## Django Pony (1 June 2014)

We just use expandable trellis, you can get white or wood to match your window. Something like this:
http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homeba...n-expanding-trellis---natural---18x09m-933588


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 June 2014)

dianchi said:



			Silly question probably, cant you just shut your bedroom door and have your window as wide open as you want at night?
		
Click to expand...

Not always a good idea as some people forget to shut it behind them  (particularly children) and cats get out then out of window and disappears for good never to be seen again....................................


----------

